# Greek Orthodox Easter 2012



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This year Greek Orthodox Easter falls on the 13th- 16th April. For those planning to be in Greece at this time should be aware that if the weather is good every Greek and their granny will be heading for the coast.

Traffic is usually heaviest on Thursday pm and Sunday pm. Ferries are usually busy before and after the holiday.

If you are planning to free camp make sure you are in place by Wednesday, you could be there all weekend.

To keep up with all the latest news on strikes etc see HERE

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don,

Thanks for that link to livinggreece - might be useful for future.

Are you planning to be in Greece for some time after Turkey?

If so, approx. dates?

I will be there (sans MH) in Galatas/Poros to service my boat from 23 March for about 2 weeks. If you are likely to be around it would be good to meet such a knowledgeable and helpful Grecophile. 

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

We will be in Turkey until the 12 April before heading home via Igoumenitsa and Venice.

Don


----------

